
Delhi: The World’s Most Polluted City - spv
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/04/160425-new-delhi-most-polluted-city-matthieu-paley/
======
walrus01
The air quality in Karachi and Lahore is really, really bad as well. Spend one
work day in Lahore wearing a clean white collared shirt and then take a photo
of the shirt...

